# Is this Ick?



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

To be honest, I never had this before with my cichlids...I bought this little guy from a questionable shop two weeks ago but he looked fine. Today he seemed to develop ick overnight?? 

None of the other fish have developed the condition yet but I'll be quarantining this guy immeadiately none the less. Any reccomended meds for ick?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like ich. Does it look like salt on the scales?

There are plenty of meds for ich, combined with salt treatment, and raised temperature it's usually quickly treated and recovered from.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like it. Once you get it treated try keeping your water at 82 most cichlids can handle high temps and ick can not survive in that temp. since the last time i brought ick home treated it then raised my temp in my tang tank i have never had the problem again.

Good luck.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually on closer inspection...it was like little white fuzzy balls of lint (not like grains of salt) and there seemed to be a fuzzy patch close to where the dorsal fin meets its body...it was hard to notice due to his blotchy colouring. So I assumed it was fungal in nature and started to treat him with Pimafix. The fuzziness has cleared up since but underneath were deep scratches on his body. The fish must have wedged himself between a rock and the 3-D background I have in the tank (that stuff is as rough as sandpaper). 

This explains the sudden appearance of the condition which was literally overnight.

What else can I safely add that will treat the wound as well without causing an unsafe interaction with Pimafix?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Aquarium Salt and a Stress Coat product will be safe to add to the mix.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Aquarium Salt IS the same as Salt water mix... SO a LFS wont rip you off 

Is the cichlid trying to scrap it off at all?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Aquariums Salt is not really the same as Marine Salt mix (which has added much minerals, usually measured to simulate the coponents of seawater).

You could aslo use Kosher salt/Non-iodized pickling salt... so a LFS won't _rip _you off.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

a small box of aquarium salt is usually around $2-3. While Kosher salt can be used, I would stick to aqurium salt just for peice of mind... But that's just me, as I don't like chancing anything.


----------

